# Brand New 31rqs'ers



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi ya'll







Just purchased an '07 Outback Sydney with I guess the Fawn interior.

We are:
Chuck
Jen
Trey 6
Brandon 4
Christina 1

We live in Stockbridge, GA

Used to own a 2000 Rockwood Freedom 1950 Pop-Up. It was great until Christina showed up. She has already camped in it a couple of times, her first trip was when she was 2 months old. Camping in a pop-up with an infant is shall we say "interesting". We had been talking about getting something bigger, as our boys love camping anyhow. The inlaws have a Springdale and take them often. Just so happened that we went to the RV show in Atlanta just for something to do and get ideas for the future. Well we found a Flagstaff 31QBSS. Dealer made great offer and we were thinking of buying, but it turned too "used car-ish" with the deal during the fine tuning process (read wanting more free stuff) and thetfact that we really didn't want to buy now, were going to buy in the spring. Salesman said we need a deposit because another salesman is writing a contract. I told him if the deal was good today, it will be good tomorrow or whenever, and if we were meant to get it, it would still be there. Well the next day, while researching about the quality and pricing, I found a Sprindale 298BHLGL. Went to lot and they coudn't find it. Next thing you know, we are in the Outback. I vaguley remember being in one at the show, but not a bunkhouse. Short time later, we are setting up the pickup time. When it got hooked up to the truck, I realised how big this thing really is. My truck is maxed out so i guess I'll have to get a bigger one soon, darn-it. Bringing it home, the free weight distribution hitch and sway bar worked great, truck worked great. Definitely could tell I had something there though.









Found this site after purchase and glad I did. I knew to check for the gas line, and yep, its hitting. TT made on 8-6-06, so apparently still a problem.
The only things I found to be of poor design so far is the awning location.







With the awning stowed, door contacts it when latching it open. When the awning set up, door contacts the strut. Will have to be used in the carport postion.
Also the extior grab handle rubs on the door latch if stowed in the forward position. And of course it was at the dealer.
Man, Gilligan used to be my favorite.

Other than that, we love it so far. Maiden voyage is this Fri for a couple nights. Will be next to inlaws during the shakeout.
Great info on this site, you guys seem like you enjoy your Outbacks. Glad so far we got one, haven't heard anything bad about Outback, or Keystone. Can't say that for Flagstaff. Even in their own forum, people didn't seem to have a lot to say nice about the model we were looking at.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ctater66!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 31rqs








You'll get lots of great advice and support here.
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ctater66 to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 31RQS
Have a great time this Friday on your madian voyage

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats on the 31rqs. Its a great camper.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com ctater66 and congrads on the new 31 rqs. That is one nice Outback.







Lots of room and great floor plan.







I know yall will love camping in it.









Join the Southeastern Outbackers at one of our rallies. We would love to have you and check out that new Outback.

Leon


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard and its nice to have another owner adding yet another flagship of the line to the site!! The 31RQS is a great TT. The door opening to the awning arm is a well known inconvenience. Two remedies there: there is a 90 degree door catch that will hold it and replaces the long straight one. Just need to unscrew the old one and drop the long 90 in. Additionally I put a little thin adhesive back foam in the area where the door would make contact with the arm. Not sure what to say about the door handle. Ours folds back and away from the door. We got ours in February 2005 (see signature) and have used the heck out of it (babying it all the way) and have had some wonderful times. We are out almost every weekend. Never home!

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, ctater66!*








Congratulations on the new Outback!








And welcome to the family.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome to outbackers.
love that new camper of yours...

we live just down the road in mcdonoug,ga.

check our rallys out and join us sometime.

campingnut18


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi ctater66!









Congratulations Welcome Happy Trails 
Welcome to Outbackers.com

Willie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Ahhh, don't worry about the little things - you're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for making us feel welcomed. Seems like ya'll are a buncha great folks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I lived in Rex for 10 years but left in 1996. Boy has that place changed.

Welcome to Outbackers.
Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ctater66,

You are gonna love that trailer!!

Enjoy. And Welcome to Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard! and like everyone said, you'll LOVE this camper!


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

We too are BRAND NEW 31RQS'ers. We love the new trailer...first trip was a night in the front yard to make sure we knew how to do everything. Spent the weekend at the lake last weekend and going to Beaver's Bend, OK this coming weekend! We have been talking about buying a TT for about 5/6 years and have looked at everything made for about 4 or 5 months before deciding that the Outback was PERFECT for us. Hope ya'll are as happy as we have been so far!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats!!!
Welcome to the Outbackers Cult........









Hop on over and sign up for some of the SE rallies. We'd love to have ya along!!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi ctater66,
Welcome and congrats on the new Outback. Have a safe fun first trip.









Angelo


----------

